# Conexion de PC Usb



## Peblo (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola, Bueno, soy nuevo en este foro, y hoy se me presento una duda, y queria ver si podran aludarme....
Soy un usuario comun de pc, y algo me las arreglo, y queria saber si existe la posibilidad de conectar dos computadoras por puerto usb, osea, en red, pero por usb, si alguien sabe algo por favor ayudeme, ya sea con esquema del cable usb, el soft necesario, si es necesario alguno.
Bueno, muchas gracias, espero que puedan ayudarme, y yo poder ayudarlos a ustedes.
Muchas Gracias nuevamente.
Peblo


----------



## Peblo (Jul 6, 2006)

Gente, si, entiendo qeu sa una preuntilla tonta, pero nadie tiene una pequeña solucion para darme?????
Gracias


----------



## Fierros (Jul 6, 2006)

proba conectando las 2 computadoras en red.. (mediante puerto) nunca lo probe pero probablemente si llegara a funcionar andaria mucho mas rapido que cualquier tarjeta de red..

solamente conecta usb macho con usb macho
usa un cable usb con una punta MACHO y la otra MACHO...
conectas las pcs.. y proba
nunca lo probe.. pero como el usb manda y recibe información... probablemente que funcione....
y seguramente si llegara a funcionar, te lo tome como disco estraible.. (PUEDE SER).
saludos


----------



## Peblo (Jul 6, 2006)

Vlaro, mi duda, era si llegara a necesitar intercambiar los cables, osea, como en el caso del puerto serie, que el tx de uno se conecta al rx de uno, y viseversa, probablemente necesite hacer lo mismo con el usb, pero si alguien tenia algun tipo de dato kizas, me facilitaba un poco las cosas, jajaja. Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

En PCBOX tiene esto en su apartado Cables y Adaptadores:
CABLE TRANSF.DATOS USB CONCEPTRONIC 26.53 eur.
te permite transferir archivos entre dos pc's. Mi pregunta es, por que no usas la conexion LAN (RJ-45) si la tienes en los dos pc's. Si no tuvieras tarjetas de red, podrías usar un cable serie DB-9 null modem e incluso yo utilize uno paralelo adaptado, eso si, en los tiempos del MS-DOS. Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## edhin (Ago 2, 2006)

Si mas no me equivoco habia una placa para procesadores AMD que tenia esa caracteristica. Red USB, no era tan simple, tenia implementado algun soporte de hardware mas al parecer, pero es cuestion de probar. El modelo era MSI K7T Turbo y esa caracteristica se llamaba USB PC2PC.

Te puedes bajar el manual de la pagina web de la MSI ahi esta el orden de pines que se usaba para esta configuracion especial, tambien le driver que se tenia que usar en el host.

Saludos


----------



## sin7 (Abr 25, 2010)

Se puede pero es engorroso pues se debe configurar o crear una librería de reconocimiento de puerto o hacer este paso de forma manual y correr un protocolo de multi transferencia cosa que limita algo la velocidad por la cantidad de errores de la linea y ocuparías grandes recursos del procesador al cumplir con esta tarea que normalmente el procesador delega  a la tarjeta de Red. Este tipo de aplicaciones esta muy limitada en versiones actuales de Windows.(por lo de las librerias y candados de puerto).


----------



## jjjkahn (Jul 16, 2011)

disculpa me gustaria saber como programar o hacer que ambas computadoras se puedan transferir esta informacion me podrias decir como?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2011)

Mejor usa un cable cruzado de red. Por usb no es nada trivial que yo sepa.


----------



## quetamalon (Jul 17, 2011)

venden unos dispocitivos llamados hub que son usb, en mexico en waldos lo puedes conseguir


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2011)

¿Y? un hub sirve para poner carios dispositivos en un solo usb pero no por ello permite conectar dos PCs


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2011)

¿Se puede saber por qué queres usar USB para conectar dos pc's?
...
[MODO EXPERIMENTO=ON]
Conectá los cables de datos cruzados, DATA+ con DATA- del otro conector, y dejá la masa como está (MASA con MASA)
Masa=0V o según la WIKI, Masa=Tierra
Y el positivo, no conectes
[/MODO EXPERIMENTO=OFF]

Mejor, y sin más complicaciones, usá tarjeta de red

Saludos


----------

